
Scientists discover hidden structure of enigmatic 'backwards' neural connections - mikkom
https://medicalxpress.com/news/2018-04-scientists-hidden-enigmatic-neural.html
======
sharemywin
wonder if the feedback neurons can predict occlusion. if a ball is about to go
behind a table will it suppress the visual field where the table is?

